# Vertical Bookshelf placed horizontally ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

As you know, most bookshelf speakers are designed for vertical placement (tweeter on top/bottom and woofer top/bottom) ... I'm sure that they will perform better placed that way, but what if they're placed horizontally??? ... is there any problem??? ... I read on the internet, that if you place a vertical speaker horizontally the woofer has to be in the inside and tweeter on the outside position :scratch::scratch:

I have Polk M10, they're near the ceiling so I already inverted them (tweeter is in the bottom) and I was thinking to place them horizontally for aesthetic reasons, but I don't know if is recommended :duh::duh:

Please post your comments recommendations ....


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm sure there would be some acoustical differences placing any speaker at the ceiling but I doubt that it would make much difference rotating them. If they were horn loaded like my Klipsch it would since the horn is designed to disperse vertically. 

I think if you angled them so that the tweeter was firing in line with your ears it should sound ok. In some ways horizontal placement might help. If they were vertically flipped and tilted downwards the top would be farther away from the wall than the bottom and might cause a slight difference in the rear reflections. Of course that's just theoretical and the fact that the difference in distance is minimal it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I have Polk M10, they're near the ceiling so I already inverted them (tweeter is in the bottom) and I was thinking to place them horizontally for aesthetic reasons, but I don't know if is recommended :duh::duh:
> 
> Please post your comments recommendations ....


I’d say if you need to maximize the “spread” put the tweets to the outside, but if you have the speakers separated wider than you really want, put the tweets to the inside.

However, if they are against side walls, I’d put the woofers close to the wall, not the tweeters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

